# RIP Harvey Chute, KBoards Founder and Awesome Dude



## michael_meyerhofer (Jun 10, 2014)

I was very sorry to hear about the passing of Harvey Chute, the founder of KBoards. I never got to meet Harvey, but we spoke a few times over email, and his book Stone and Silt was published by the same press that released by fantasy novels. What can I say? Harvey was a great author and he seemed like one seriously cool dude. It's also worth noting that he's the reason why we have this forum in the first place. So... many thanks, Harvey. You'll be missed.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There are a couple of threads elsewhere on the board:

in the Writer's Cafe: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,221297.0.html
and in Not Quite Kindle: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,221388.0.html

Both of those were started before he passed.

And his wife Carrie, also a member of the board, of course  has also posted to express her appreciation for members here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,223137.0.html

As to his book . . . I enjoyed it very much, and only wish he'd had a chance to finish the sequel he was writing.  Incidentally, I've made sure the link in your post is a kb affiliate link, as that seems only right.


----------



## michael_meyerhofer (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks for posting these links! For some reason, I couldn't find these when I searched earlier. Checking them out now...



Ann in Arlington said:


> There are a couple of threads elsewhere on the board:
> 
> in the Writer's Cafe: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,221297.0.html
> and in Not Quite Kindle: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,221388.0.html
> ...


----------



## TomCrossley (Sep 16, 2015)

Ah that sad news, hope his family is well, and all the people that knew him, rip


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

I am so sad!

He was such a wonderful person and a tireless advocate for independent writers!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Every time I see this thread, I think there is something I should say, but words are so inadequate. I've started and stopped a few posts and in the end, I just hope he knew how much he was liked and respected.  He left behind a great legacy, something he probably never even intended at the start.  He's greatly missed.


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

That's so sad. I don't know him other than from email and this board, which will be a lasting testament to his importance.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

I was not aware Harvey passed... He will be missed, greatly.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here are links to a couple of interviews with Harvey, for those who want to learn more about what made Harvey, indeed, an "Awesome Dude."

http://imogenroseblog.blogspot.com/2013/08/interview-harvey-chute.html

http://e-booksindia.com/interview-with-harvey-chute-founder-of-kboards-com/

Betsy


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm late to the thread, RL always seems to take over, but I am so sorry to hear about Harvey's passing.  I really enjoyed his book.  I'm just sort of in shock.  He will be missed.


----------

